# URGENT RESCUE: New Jersey



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

here's a heart-tugger... 


*[email protected]* wrote: 



Hi everyone,
I got an e-mail from a gal that found a stray rabbit that is sick. 
This is a snippet from her e-mail:
"The right eye has a discharge and thepupil is ulcerated and the rabbit is sneezing......but the rest of thebody looks good."
Perhaps Pasturella?
Ican't take him here as Ihave no place to treat him, and she is easily two hours away fromme.
If this gal can't find someone for him,she'll be forced tohave him put tosleep.
Don't anyone have the means to help this bunny?
All I know is it's a male...medium sized.

Jody Couse Caizza
Kind Heart Rescue 
3 Hyacinth Court
Cream Ridge, NJ 08514
http://www.KindheartRescue.com
​


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

Oh dear, do we know how long this bun has?

What about Dootsmom, isnt she out that way?


----------



## JimD (May 2, 2007)

I haven't heard from dootsmom in a bit. She up in northern NJ....Cream Ridge is closer to Philly (I think). A few hours drive.


----------



## Celestial Wind (May 2, 2007)

I live in southern NJ maybe I can help can someone have her contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2007)

Celestial Wind:

I emailed Judy at the rescue and told her you may be able to offer someassistance. I gave her your email address. Let us know if you hearanything and I'll do the same.

Thanks!

Haley


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2007)

I just got an email back from Jody. She said thanks so much and she sent your email address to the woman who needs help. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## lostiinyoou (May 3, 2007)

Hi, any word on this bunny? I could foster it.I've got plenty of quarantine room.. sp? sorry its late. Letme know, not sure how far cream ridge is but if someone was willing tomeet? Please let me know!


----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

Wasn't somebody looking for an English Lop? 

no pic, but 'Roger' is also on the above rescue link: 


Roger
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]English Lop [/size][/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]Size: Large
Age: Adult
Gender: Male
ID: [/size][/font]

*[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=-1]Notes:[/size][/font]*[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=-1] Roger is about 4 years old and a beautifulEnglish Lop. He came from a slaughterhouse, and has had a tough life.He was sick and malnourished when I took him in, and I nursed him backto health. However, shortly thereafter, an injury to a rear legresulted in having to have that leg amputated. Roger seeks a specialhome where he has lots of "out time" in carpeted areas so he can gripwith his remaining back leg. He is just a love, hasn't a mean bone inhis body. He would bond easily with a sweet bunny girl. $75 adoptionfee includes Roger (neutered), bowls, hay, and starter supply oflitter, hay and pellets. Homes within driving distance of CentralJersey. [/size][/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]_




_[/size][/font]
​


----------



## ra7751 (May 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I have talked with K911rescue previously on some otherrescues. As of late yesterday afternoon, Jody sent me ane-mail that said they thought this particular rabbit had found safehaven in the NJ area. We offered our services since "specialneeds" are our thing. And I-95 runs right thru our back yardso a day trip to NJ is no biggie. We are the "back up" incase the local rescue doens't pan out. Would prefer thisrabbit stay in that area so he would not have the stress of a long roadtrip but we are prepared to take him here if necessary. Usagiis going home this weekend so a hospital space will be open.Just sent a follow-up to Jody to see what the status is.

Randy


----------



## naturestee (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Randy! I'm glad things are working out for this guy.


----------

